# 6%

## craboo

,
    (6%,  - )          ,     .
 -     ?    ,      
1.  6% c              ?
2.  6%              ?
3.          6%     ,             (  ?)   6%   .
4.  - ,    ,   6%                ? 
  - ?

   .

----------


## .

1. 
2.    
3.    .      .        
4.  ,

----------


## craboo

. 
   . ,       6%      -         6%? 
      ,         ?

----------


## craboo

,       14.05.2012 N 03-11-11/160,      /,    ,    6%      .

----------

:  ,     "",      (   ).       
     ,   .    6 %    ,    
             ,   .
          ,     .     ,   6%                ?

1.	      
2.	     

 , ,   6%      .

----------

